# overclock cpu (intel)



## GW2.Player (Aug 21, 2012)

So my computer is about 4 years old, and I am trying to play some resent games that say I can run at minimum setting but don't want horrible frame rates so I am trying to overclock my system to actually being able to see whats going on.

My system (info retrieved from CPU-Z):
-Intel Motherboard DG965RY
-Intel Pentium 4 640 Prescott 3.20GHz
-2GB Ram (DDR2 Kingston (2 at 1Gea))
-Nvidia GeForce 7900 GT

I dont believe my graphics card is what is holding me back, but I did manage to use nTune in order to overclock it slightly. I believe my CPU is what is holding me back the most and is my main goal to overclock it.

I am having a really hard time going about this - from doing much reading it appears that my motherboard does not allow me to set the bios to manual in order to change whatever it is I would need to change in there to achieve the overclock. Note: I did purchase a better coolant system for the CPU than what came stock - so if I am somehow hopefully able to do an overclock I know I have the fans to keep it cool.

Is there anyway to still be able to overclock my system? I would appreciate any help but as I am currently stuck against a wall right now. Let me know if more information is needed.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Your main problems that I'm seeing is the processor, because of the fact that it's single core, and the amount of RAM. But single core isn't good for playing modern games.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello,

Your problem is that some Intel boards are OEM boards that *do not* allow you the option in the bios for overclocking. These OEM boards are made for computer companies *like Dell - Gateway - HP. *

If you want to overclock you have to change your motherboard, get a Asus, MSI or Gigabyte, they allow overclocking.


----------



## GW2.Player (Aug 21, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for the responses. 

So what would be my best bet here - get a new processor or motherboard? or both? Sadly I am trying to keep it on the cheap end and I see on newegg many processes that are below 80 bucks that seem like they may do the trick.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

As long as it's at least dual-core. If your computer has space, probably buy some more RAM too. It's not too expensive.


----------



## GW2.Player (Aug 21, 2012)

Ok thanks. So for you guys you don't think that by just upgrading my graphics card that it will help? A friend of mine is saying that the processor and ram are not the problem and that its purely my graphics card because all I am trying to do is make this game (guild wars 2) run better (currently getting 7fps and lots of even lower frame rates when ever anything happens). Idk just trying to get multiple opinions on the matter because it would suck to buy a new processor and ram and still have same issue.

On another note I have been looking at this one : Newegg.com - Intel Pentium G620 Sandy Bridge 2.6GHz LGA 1155 65W Dual-Core Desktop Processor Intel HD Graphics BX80623G620 

Now i have DDR2 ram in 2 out of the 4 slots available.... should I stick with the same ram type if I was to buy more or if i was to get 2 sticks of DDR3 would that cause problems?


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

If you get a new motherboard, make sure everything you have it will match with it. I persnonally prefer Asus, MSI or Gigabyte.


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

After looking at the Guild Wars 2 requirements, all processors listed for the minimum requirements were dual core. ( Intel® Core™ 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon™ 64 X2 or better) It didn't list RAM requirements, which I find odd. Does your GPU have at least 256 MB of dedicated RAM? 
DDR3 RAM will not fit in DDR2 slots I believe. Just get 2x1 GB modules of RAM and you should be good.


----------



## Sysesc (Jul 12, 2012)

In order to run Guild Wars 2, with 50 fps on normal settings:

*CPU:Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0 GHz, Core i3, AMD Athlon 64 X2 or better*
*RAM: 2GB*
*OS: Windows XP Service Pack 2 or better*
*Video Card: NVIDIA GeForce 7800, ATI Radeon X1800, Intel HD 3000 or better (256 MB of video RAM and shader model 3.0 or better)*


----------



## Androidrules (Jun 2, 2012)

Ah yes, there's the RAM. Yes I would definitely recommend buying more.


----------



## TheMiner (Aug 22, 2012)

GW2.Player said:


> So my computer is about 4 years old, and I am trying to play some resent games that say I can run at minimum setting but don't want horrible frame rates so I am trying to overclock my system to actually being able to see whats going on.
> 
> My system (info retrieved from CPU-Z):
> -Intel Motherboard DG965RY
> ...


Intel® Processors and Boards Compatibility Tool - Search Results Page That shows what CPU's are compatible with your MOBO (most likely needing you to flash your BIOS prior to the upgrade)

The SPEED of your RAM might cripple your options for CPU upgrade,...you are likely running DDR2 800 and will need to match a C2Duo with that memory. 

Quick search of Amazon.com Amazon.com: Used and New: Intel Core 2 Duo E4700 Dual-Core Processor, 2.6 GHz, 2M L2 Cache, 800MHz FSB, LGA775 finds you a used E4700 which will likely not have the heatsink/fan with it,..but thats ok,..you can use the one you have. All for the low low price of $52.99 throw in a 5 dollar tube of thermal paste and you meet the specs to run Guild Wars 2

I would stay away from putting ANY more money than that into your machine,...it is at the end of it's life cycle for gaming. If $60 bucks get's you another 6 months of enjoyment out of it then that is a good buy,....getting more RAM will bite you later as you can't swap it over (everything is going DDR3),...while a new video card can be used in a later build the prices drop so quick on them that you will be shooting yourself in the foot.

My suggestion is buy the CPU,..enjoy your machine,..put back a few hundred bucks and build you a new one down the road a bit.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

TheMiner said:


> My suggestion is buy the CPU,..enjoy your machine,..put back a few hundred bucks and build you a new one down the road a bit.


Sound advice ^
Your PC is older tech and investing a lot of money into would be going backwards. 
You can look over out suggested build list for ideas on quality parts: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...evised-2012-and-updated-regularly-448272.html


----------



## GW2.Player (Aug 21, 2012)

I really appreciate the responses guys it has been very informative, especially about the CPU upgrade making sure it works with my current ram. I have purchased the E4700 that you posted about and am really looking forward to it - again thank you.

I still have one more question - I found some more ram (the same DDR2 800), so for only 20 bucks I could upgrade to 4GB of ram. Would this be something that I would see better performance by adding? I'm assuming the CPU will be a huge performance increase, I am just curious if the extra 2GB of ram would also allow for me to notice an increase in FPS while playing.

Again thank you all so much.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

SG


GW2.Player said:


> So my computer is about 4 years old, and I am trying to play some resent games that say I can run at minimum setting but don't want horrible frame rates so I am trying to overclock my system to actually being able to see whats going on.
> 
> My system (info retrieved from CPU-Z):
> -Intel Motherboard DG965RY
> ...


You could buy the same sticks of memory on E bay probably cheap, around$20.
My suggestion, the Sandybridge second gen. Dual core CPU r less than $100, the bords Z77 around$100, memory $75, a decent GPU around$150. Youll have 4gigs of system memory, youll be up to date. Plus youll be future proof for about five minutes.
You could then in the future swap out the dual core for a quad after prices go down a little.
You will not get great performance with your current system and a late model GPU as the new gpus r PCI-E II.......
Good luck!
You could also buy used off of flee bay to save even more money.


----------

